# Treat Ideas



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't use regular kibble treats for training wini, because it makes her have diarrhea. I don't know what to use for training treats. What do you guys use? I don't want to do raw chicken, to messy!! I've tried ham, but I don't think it went to well with her. So I am unsure of what to use, I don't want to make her sick, she is already raw fed, I'm kind of stuck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use:

Natural Balance food roll diced into tiny pieces
Venison stew meat cooked and diced
Chicken breast cooked and diced
Cheese diced


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Diced Cheese
Freeze-dried sardines


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I use Natural Bance roll too 
AnnMarie gave me the idea and the pooches LOVE it


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Natural Balance rolls are wonderful! Don't forget to refrigerate after opening the roll. (If you have some left over!) lol


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=964291&page=1#Post964291


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've been using Taste of The Wild waterfowl something or other kibble. Morgan begged me for it in the store then she decided it was too big for her so I give it to Otto for training treats. 

Also make my own liver biscotti treats for them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I pretty much use cheese, but have also used pieces of cooked chicken, turkey or beef.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A lot of people use hotdogs or cheese, I prefer cooked and diced turkey thighs.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I tried cheese today, it worked, it wasn't to messy. but I've got to find somewhere else to carry it, pocket gets very messy!!!! Its pretty funny when I dig into my pocket for something for a friend or family memeber, piece of gum, money ect. and a bunch of little bits of chicken coem flying out!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Line your pocket with a freezer bag.


----------

